# Dutch Oven Table/Stand?



## р8рр0 (Jun 18, 2019)

Does anyone have experience building a DIY table for dutch oven cooking?


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I just have a commercial one.


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

Could you please explain? I don't know what a table for Dutch oven cooking is.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

For camp Dutch oven cooking


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

Thanks.
I looked them up on line and as much as I like making things, not sure I'd bother when a new one is around $100-150. I would think you'd need some metal working equipment to cut sheet metal for the base and sides plus find lightweight, sturdy metal tubing for the legs, then drill and screw/bolt it all together. Too much of a project for me.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

I just stoop down.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I stooped for many years. But the table is worth the small space and weight impact.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

What advantage that as opposed to just putting them on a counter? I don't see how this table prevents any stooping down.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

This is about cooking with charcoal in cast iron usually in a less developed campsite. Or perhaps a wood fired cooking hearth.
But stooping down to cook a few inches off the ground gets old fast.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

You can see my meal https://cheftalk.com/threads/dutch-oven-chicken-n-dumplings-sorta.60621/


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Ah ok, knew there had to be more to it.


----------

